# Field PG M5 EMV-Problem



## haui (8 September 2016)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

ich bin seit rund  einem Monat im Besitz eines Field PG M5 mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7717-1BB00-0AA0.
Am zweiten Tag, an dem ich es hatte, habe ich nach einem Telefongespräch mein Handy auf die Tastatur gelegt, dann fing plötzlich der Bildschirm an sich andauernd ein und auszuschalten. Das Verhalten mit dem ein und ausschalten des Bildschirms, wenn ein Handy in der Nähe ist, zeigt das Field PG vor allem wenn es im Akkubetrieb betrieben wird. 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Ist schon sehr nervig wenn man vor seinem PC telefoniert und nicht mal daran dabei arbeiten kann.
Den Siemens Industry Support habe ich auch schon kontaktiert, dieser meldete sich zurück, dass wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass das Gerät die Werte laut Bedienungsanleitung in Sachen Störfestigkeit nicht einhält ich mich an den Vertrieb wenden soll.
Die in der Broschüre angepriesene "Erhöhte EMV-Störfestigkeit für Anwendung im industriellen Umfeld" merkt man hier deutlich.

Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Haui


----------



## RONIN (8 September 2016)

Mach mal ein Video davon, würd ich gerne sehen.

Zum Thema, kann ja sein dass du ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt hast, das wird sicher nicht bei allen M5 passieren.
Field-PGs sind auch nur teure Notebooks die irgendwo produziert werden und alle verbauten Komponenten können möglicherweise einen Qualitätsfehler aufweisen.

Wenn du es reproduzieren kannst, dann wirst du vermutlich auch ein Neues bekommen.


----------



## haui (25 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich war gestern auf der SPS-Messe und war auch mal kurz in der Siemenshalle bei dem übergroßen Field PG.
Dem Mitarbeiter dort wollte ich erzählen, was ich für ein Problem mit meinem FieldPG habe, der unterbrach mich dann sofort und sagte, ich soll noch einen Service-Request anlegen, seit letzte Woche Donnerstag ist das Problem bei denen bekannt.
Nun habe ich noch einen Service-Request mit genau dem gleichen Text wie im September schon angelegt, der Sercvice Request hat sich dann auch sofort bei mir gemeldet und wollte die MLFB und Seriennummer haben, um das Problem in eine andere Abteilung weiterzuleiten.

Also wenn jemand das selbe Problem hat mit einem FieldPG M5, dann Service-Request anlegen und gleich MLFB und Seriennummer mit angeben.

Grüße Haui


----------



## centipede (25 November 2016)

Ist mittlerweile ein bekanntes Problem , wende dich an deinen Vertrieb es gibt ein neues Board dafür auf Gewährleistung .


----------



## Tiktal (25 November 2016)

So langsam kann ich nachvollziehen wieso Siemens hier sich nicht dem Support stellt...da könnten die ja eine eigene Abteilung für aufbauen


----------

